
The Art of the Propagator (2009) [pdf] - joubert
http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/44215/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2009-002.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
It looks like the Scheme version of Flow-based Programming (aka dataflow
programming) or hardware synthesis. Not sure how well that works for general
software but Paul Morrison led a lot of work using it in industry (eg banking
apps). It's also made a comeback in recent years for acceleration of software,
optionally with hardware engines.

So, could an expert in these things tell me what this paper innovates or
offers over mature Flow-based programming's way of doing things?

------
Kinnard
Anyone want to elucidate the significance of this?

~~~
ozten
"A conversation with Sussman on AI and asynchronous programming" linked to
Gerald Sussman's mention of this work [http://dustycloud.org/blog/sussman-on-
ai/](http://dustycloud.org/blog/sussman-on-ai/)

------
vmarshall23
It all ends with Skynet

